# Armstrong wins cover spot - Mad Magazine, 2013



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Lance Armstrong on Mad magazine cover - Entertainment, Pop Culture, Style and Hot Trends - Trending Blog - ESPN Playbook - ESPN


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I wonder if he got that cover because:

A. He doped and Mad thinks other pros are clean

B. He is percieved by the masses as being such a jerk

C. Both A and B.

My guess is that it is A. What does Mad Magazine know? Sucks for Stongarm anyhow...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

This is worse than losing the signage.


The final nail in Armstron'g pop-culture coffin will be getting lampooned on south park.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> This is worse than losing the signage.
> 
> 
> The final nail in Armstron'g pop-culture coffin will be getting lampooned on south park.


Just in case I am missing something, you do know that South Park already ripped LA for an entire episode with the Stan Your Ground message.

You said "will be" and it already happened sorta thing..


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Daaaang.

Ouch. 

The squirrel is a nice touch.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Daaaang.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> The squirrel is a nice touch.



and MAD magazine confirms what the public has long suspected ....... 




PED's are orange.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Maybe they gave him the cover so they can take it away later.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Maybe they gave him the cover so they can take it away later.


That would actually be pretty damn funny, and it's sort of Mad's style.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> I wonder if he got that cover because:
> 
> A. He doped and Mad thinks other pros are clean
> 
> ...


He got that cover because it will sell more news-stand copies. 

I think I'll pick one up. It's been a while since I enjoyed a Mad magazine


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

No black socks?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

pigpen said:


> No black socks?


We're lucky they got it right that he was on a road bike.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

pigpen said:


> No black socks?


You have to be badass for black socks.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

SWorks shoes


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

rydbyk said:


> SWorks shoes


The fact that he's wearing any cycling shoes, instead of a pair of Nike running shoes, is amazing, considering the source.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

mpre53 said:


> The fact that he's wearing any cycling shoes, instead of a pair of Nike running shoes, is amazing, considering the source.


Mad Magazine is a satirical magazine. They wouldn't still be around after all these years if they didn't get (most of) the details right in the subjects they lampoon.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

are those Dura Ace 7800 shifters?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I predict that I'll soon be purchasing my first Mad magazine in 35 years. That cover is awesome, and Mad's Shoeless Joe comments are hilarious. I find it quite amusing how Lance, in the end, ended up making himself such an easy target for everyone and anyone.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*South Park episode*



rydbyk said:


> Just in case I am missing something, you do know that South Park already ripped LA for an entire episode with the Stan Your Ground message.
> 
> You said "will be" and it already happened sorta thing..


South Park Stan Marsh Jesus Lance Armstrong - YouTube

Lance is only mentioned in the first minute or so.


----------



## spudbiker (Mar 25, 2006)

Dang you guys are slipping..............SEAT'S TOO LOW.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I want to buy a copy!! Have it framed and take it to my office for my cube!


----------



## ctrapeni (May 29, 2012)

pedalruns said:


> I want to buy a copy!! Have it framed and take it to my office for my cube!


I just bought one. There's a nice two page spread inside about Lance too. 

I haven't read MAD for over 20 years but this issue was worth it.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

What exactly does MAD say is "dumb" that LA did? Just curious.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Lance graces another cover:

View attachment 272254


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Bum steer? Did they really mean to use the word "steer" -- castrated male animal?


----------

